# Cannot configure BSNL Broadband connection



## H.Lalnunmawia (Feb 17, 2008)

Recently I got BSNL DataOne Broadband home plan but I cannot get connected using the modem (ADSL siemens C2110) they supplied. I have configured the LAN settings with the IP address, gateway and DNS server numbers they gave me and also tried to access the modem configuration through the browser with *192.168.1.1 but still no connection. Using the 'Create New Connection' > Internet connection > manual >Broadband connection requiring user name and password I tried to make the connection with the User Id and password the gave me, still the remote computer does not respond. Please help.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 17, 2008)

Delete your old connection. Create a new connection on PPPoE protocol.
This may help you.
*www.techhunt.org/node/52

Let us know,if you still face problem.


----------



## H.Lalnunmawia (Feb 17, 2008)

Other connection I created can be deleted but the old Lacal area connection cannot be deleted. How to create a new connection on PPPoE protocol. The link *www.techhunt.org/node/52 is the same as given in the manual.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 17, 2008)

Don't delete LAN in network connections. If you have created any DialUp connection, than delete it.

And just follow the link I have given. No need to create anything else.


----------



## H.Lalnunmawia (Feb 17, 2008)

I have deleted all other connections except the LAN connection, and I have set the TCP/IP according to the link/manual but still I cannot connect through browser with *192.168.1.1. So I still cannot proceed further. I use Realtek driver and the ethernet and phone line are connected properly.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 17, 2008)

192.168.1.1 is default IP of modem.

1) Disable all firewall.
2) In IE -->> Tools -->> Internet Options -->> Connections

# Remove all connections from the box
# select "Never Dial a connection"
# Click LAN setting -->> Uncheck all boxes -->> Ok
Restart IE-->> Now try to  connect 192.168.1.1


----------



## H.Lalnunmawia (Feb 17, 2008)

Have done as you instructed but still no connection. Please check the attached image in my first post. Also in the modem the red and green led are stable and the yellow is blinking like 2/sec. (NB: I need to re-create my netone dialup connection for sending these posts)


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 17, 2008)

Your modem should have 4 lights:
1) Red-->> power light
2) Yellow -->> Link -->> shows the connection between modem and ISP exchange
3) Green -->> Data -->> will flicker when internet is working/ or data is being transferred.

4) Green -->> PCU/ USB -->> shows the connection between modem and computer.


Let me know, how many lights are blinking there.


OR do one things.......
1) Add you modem to some other system.
3) Just plug in power cable to modem, and connect modem and system with a LAN cable. 

Now try to open 192.168.1.1 in any browser.


----------



## H.Lalnunmawia (Feb 17, 2008)

Dear Ravi 9793, I really appreciate your attempt to help me.

Yes there are four leds but only the Power(red) and PC/USB(green) leds are lighted and the link led (yellow) blinks or flickers while the Data led is like dead.
I do not have other computer to test the modem now. 

I ping 192.168.1.2 which report success but when I ping 192.168.1.1 it report 'Request timed out'

To test the phone line through the ADSL modem I connect it to the ADSL modem and dialed my netone connection, I could hear dialing sound.

Also, I test the ethernet line by removing/fitting the network cable from the ADSL modem, when I remove it the PC/USB led is off and an X appear in LAN icon and when I fit it again the PC/USB green led lights again and the LAN icon shows as connected.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 17, 2008)

1) Ping to 192.168.1.2 will give positive result, as it is your own system.
2) If link light is not stable, means there is some problem....either with modem or  from ISP (BSNL) side.

3) If you cant test the modem on other system right now..than do one thing.
# switch ON the modem.
# At back side (where we connect wires).. there is a option to reset modem.
# Using a Pin reset the modem.... It will take 2 min.
# Now try to ping 192.168.1.1

4) Also post, all IP setting your modem.
If that also dont work.......
Than please have a try on any other system.... There may be chance that your modem is faulty.


----------



## H.Lalnunmawia (Feb 17, 2008)

I have reset the modem as you said and ping 192.168.1.1 still request timed out.

I don't know how to get the IP settings of my modem. The manual in the CD said 192.168.1.1 and to set the TCP/IP in LAN properties as 

IP address192.168.1.2 or above
Sub Net mass comes automatically
Default gateway as 192.168.1.1
DNS server as 192.168.1.1

Also I forgot to mention that 3 day back when I first fitted the modem and tried to connect through the browser I could open 192.168.1.1 however when I entered the User name and PW as admin/password I could not log in. This is as given in the manual but somewhere I learnt that it should be admin/admin, but now the browser could not open 192.168.1.1

Well may be I should let the BSNL officials check my modem. 

Thanks anyway Ravi 9793


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 17, 2008)

Your DNS address is wrong.
It will be given by your ISP. However DNS address dont affect 192.1681.1

I think there can be some problem with the modem.


----------



## prashant9918 (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi i have had the same problem as you described. PLease check my settings as given below and try it.

Physical Address: 00-1A-92-75-CC-0E
IP Address: 192.168.1.3
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway: 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server: 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained: 2/23/2008 3:40:23 PM
Lease Expires: 2/24/2008 3:40:23 PM
DNS Server: 192.168.1.1
WINS Server: 

another thing turn off your Firewall and try some other IP address like " http// : 192.168.1.2 " 
or also " http// : 192.168.1.3 ". when i wa snot able to get connected I asked to the BSNL 
engineer they told me everything is allright from them but it was not they provided me ID and 
password on the box of Modem with othere things but they didn't told me which was my ID and 
which was my password.I claim that nobody would be able to read those information because it was 
not written clearly.My Internet Explorer was not allowing me to the IP address like 
" http// : 192.168.1.2 " I asked the engineer to register me using Mozilla Firefox, they told me 
taht it is possible from only and only from INternet Explorer.How can I call them  as engineer !
They also told me that that problem occurs only and only to the enthusiast like you.

Wish you all the best and hope that you would be able get connected. Enjoy your moments.


----------



## sushantsaurabh (Feb 25, 2008)

hey buddy my frend also using this modem..
but when we tried to connect it through lan with these ip setting it wont work so we went to the bsnl n they said u dont require any ip setting with this modem it will adjust automatically..
N when we come we do so n it workss.
so u dont need to give any ip to ur lan card try after removing those setting n set them for automatic.


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 25, 2008)

Go to Start->Run->command
At prompt type

ipconfig /all

and post the output here.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 25, 2008)

sushantsaurabh said:


> hey buddy my frend also using this modem..
> but when we tried to connect it through lan with these ip setting it wont work so we went to the bsnl n they said u dont require any ip setting with this modem it will adjust automatically..
> N when we come we do so n it workss.
> so u dont need to give any ip to ur lan card try after removing those setting n set them for automatic.



This works only if DHCP is enabled.


----------



## valtea (Feb 26, 2008)

Have never configured a asdl modem but i guess if he cannot ping the modem then the problem will be either his subnet or the ethernet cable.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 26, 2008)

valtea said:


> Have never configured a asdl modem but i guess if he cannot ping the modem then the problem will be either his subnet or the ethernet cable.



Problem can be with LAN of modem or Ethernet  card.


----------



## mannuforall (Apr 7, 2008)

Open LAN CArd Settings, open TCP IP Settings.
Under IP Address Type Following: 192.168.1.2 (2-255, whichever u like)
Subnet mask: 255.255.255.0
Gateway: 192.168.1.1

Preferred DNS: 61.1.96.69
Alternate DNS: 61.1.96.71

Now in ur browser open 192.168.1.1. This will open the Siemens 

Configuration page.
Switch to Configuration>Internet (Left Side of the window).
Under list of Connections Locate the connection with (0/35 Parameters).
Click on Configure (Small Icon near on the right side of the connection)
Type ur user name and Password there. (For PPoE Connection type. 

Else u have to set a dial up connection for bridge type.)

click connect. If, all goes well enjoy.
---------------------------------------------
No need to connect every time since PPoE connection establishes the 

Connection to the internet automatically without the need of a computer.
enter router configuration by entering 192.168.1.1 in ur internet explorer.

add a new wan configuration and enter the following deatails:

vpi :- 0

vci :- 35

type : pppoe

encapsulation :- llc or mux

ur bsnl username and password.

save and reboot the router.

dont forget to rebbot it using the option of rebooting in that page only


----------

